# dysk 1: Windows, dysk 2: Linuks - GRUB problem

## m1k0

od tygodnia próbuję z tym wygrać.

Na wstępie zadam pytania:

1. Czy możliwa jest taka konfiguracja by Linuks był na dysku master (hd0) a windows na slave (hd1)?

2. Jak sprawdzić, gdzie jest zainstalowany bootloader (hd0,0) (hd1,0) i czyj to bootloader - Linucha czy Windowsa?

Krótkie opowiadanie:

Miałem na jednym dysku zainstalowanego QNX/Linuksa, Windowsa i wolną partycję WORK.

Odpalał się z tego dysku Windows. 

Następnie dodałem drugi dysk w celu instalacji na nim Linuksa. Jednak przed instalacją odpiąłem dysk Windowsa, aby nic się na Widzie nie zepsuło.

Ostatnio zapragnąłem uruchamiać Windowsa w konfiguracji dwóch dysków (potrzebą to jest chęć oglądania telewizji z Ati All in Wonder - Linuch jakoś tego mi nie chce robić)

Obecnie sytuacja jest taka, że za cho... rę nie mogę odpalić windy spod GRUB-a.

ustawiałem różne konfiguracje i reinstalacje, które często zamazywały mi bootloadery.

Miałem 

1 hd0 - linuch,  hd1 - windows,

2 hd0 - windows, hd1 - linuch,

w konfiguracji 1 nawet rozpocząłem instalację windy na pierwszej partycji (po QNX-ie) ale widna nie chciała się zainstalować bo krzyczała, że dysk pierwszy nie mam windowsowewgo bootloadera. Po zamianie dysków kolejnością,  winda zainstalowała się.

Sytuację mam taką, że odpalam komputer z dysku drugiego (Linux), ładuje mi się GRUB, wybranie Linuksa powoduje załadowanie systemu, lecz wybranie Windowsa powoduje zwis.

Odpalając komputer z dysku pierwszego, Windows startuje bezproblemowo.

reinstalowałem GRUB-a, robiłem instalację przez grub-install jak i prze interaktywnego grub-a.zamieniałem miejscami punkty root (hd0, (hd1.

Z odzyskiwania systemu z płyty instalacyjnej windowsa katowałem dyski przez FIXBOOT, FIXMBR, i inne. Wiele razy już traciłęm GRUB-a jaki i windowsowego bootloadera. Czuję, że wkrótce mogę stacić całe dyski

Podaje konfigi:

```
localhost ~ # fdisk /dev/hda

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hda: 40.8 GB, 40822161408 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4963 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1         504     4048348+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2             505        1809    10482412+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda3            1810        4962    25326472+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5            1810        4962    25326441    7  HPFS/NTFS
```

```
localhost ~ # fdisk /dev/hdb

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/hdb: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdb1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/hdb2              14         141     1028160   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdb3             142        4293    33350940   83  Linux

/dev/hdb4            4294       30401   209712510   83  Linux
```

```
localhost ~ # mount /dev/hdb1 /boot

localhost ~ # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 10

#splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo

root(hd1,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hdb3

title=Windows P1

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=Windows P2

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Dobrzy ludzie pomóżcie. Nie mam już pomysłów co robić

----------

## Dagger

 *m1k0 wrote:*   

> od tygodnia próbuję z tym wygrać.
> 
> Na wstępie zadam pytania:
> 
> 1. Czy możliwa jest taka konfiguracja by Linuks był na dysku master (hd0) a windows na slave (hd1)?
> ...

 

1. nie ma znaczenia dla zadnego z systemow czy dysk jest masterem czy slavem. Wazne jest tylko ustawienie biosu z ktorego ma bootowac (bardzi stare biosy nie pozwalaly bootowac ze slavow).

2. wybrac w biosie bootowanie z dyski 1 (sprawdzic co Cie powita) a pozniej z dysku 2. Albo wlaczy sie grub albo winda.

ok przykladowa konfiguracja dla Twojego systemu:

```

grub

root (hd1,0)

setup (hd0)

quit

joe(nano/pico/vi/twoj_ulubiony_edytor) /boot/grub/grub.conf

timeout 20

default 0

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  Gentoo

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/hdb3 

# For booting Windows Vista

title Windows

root (hd0,0)

makeactive #osobiscie nie uzywam tej opcji

chainloader  +1

# Change the colors.

title Change the colors

color light-green/brown blink-red/blue

```

----------

## m1k0

Twoje propozycja w ogóle nie poszła. Zakomentowałem 

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

i

color light-green/brown blink-red/blue 

i się GRUB załadował. Jednak po pokazaniu na ułamek sekundy menu, przeszedł od razu do uruchamiania systemu, lecz to nie udało się.

Otrzymałem komunikat:

```

  Booting 'Gentoo'

root (hd1,0)

 Filesystem type unknown, patition type 0x7

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.23-r3 root=/dev/hdb3

Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition

  Booting 'Windows'

root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

makeactive

chainloader +1

GRUB _

```

----------

## c0oba

Ja mam dokładnie tak samo jak ty, tzn. windows na innym dysku niż linux i u mnie to działa. Pamiętam tylko że musiałem się namęczyć z windowsem bo nie chciał odpalić i w efekcie mam magiczny wpis w grub.conf . Podaj jeszcze może swoje  /boot/grub/device.map .

```
default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash-gentoo.xpm.gz

title   getnoo 2.6.23-gentoo-r5

root    (hd0,0)

kernel  (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda2 

title=Windows XP 

map (hd0) (hd1)

map (hd1) (hd0)

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

chainloader  +1

makeactive

boot

save

```

```
(hd0)   /dev/sda

(hd1)   /dev/hdb

```

----------

## lazy_bum

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Ja mam dokładnie tak samo jak ty, tzn. windows na innym dysku niż linux i u mnie to działa. Pamiętam tylko że musiałem się namęczyć z windowsem bo nie chciał odpalić i w efekcie mam magiczny wpis w grub.conf . Podaj jeszcze może swoje  /boot/grub/device.map .
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 

W Twoim przypadku /dev/hdb to dysk z windowsem, a /dev/sda to dysk z Linuksem? Jak rozumiem grub siedzi na dysku z Linuksem, tak?

----------

## c0oba

idd. sda jest masterem, hdb slavem. Ponadto /boot/ jest na partycji sda1 natomiast / jest na sda2. Win jest na jedynej i pierwszej partycji hdb.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> idd. sda jest masterem, hdb slavem. Ponadto /boot/ jest na partycji sda1 natomiast / jest na sda2. Win jest na jedynej i pierwszej partycji hdb.

 

Argh! Muszę to koniecznie wypróbować! Pomyśleć, że szukałem kiedyś takiego rozwiązania, a jak sobie dałem spokój to się samo znalazło. (-:

Tfu tfu, oby tylko działało. (-;

----------

